# Apagão em Lisboa alerta para mudança climática



## Brunomc (25 Mar 2009 às 21:51)

Apagão em Lisboa alerta para mudança climática

Hora do planeta. Portugal adere a iniciativa de sensibilização

Dia 28, monumentos vão ficar às escuras e reduzir os consumos de energia

Durante uma hora, Lisboa sofrerá um apagão e os principais monumentos da cidade ficarão às escuras. No dia 28, esta será a forma da capital portuguesa aderir à Hora do Planeta, uma iniciativa da organização internacional de ambiente WWF, que tem por objectivo alertar os líderes políticos para a necessidade de adoptarem medidas urgentes contra as alterações climáticas.

Cristo-Rei, Ponte 25 de Abril, Mosteiro dos Jerónimos, Palácio de Belém, Museu da Electricidade, Torre de Belém, Padrão das Descobertas, Castelo de São Jorge e Paços de Concelho ficarão apenas iluminados pelas estrelas entre as 20.30 e as 21.30. O Centro Cultural de Belém também aderirá à iniciativa, apagando as luzes durante quinze minutos.

Lisboa junta-se assim, pela primeira vez, às mais de 700 cidades que participam na Hora do Planeta. No ano passado, mais de 5o milhões de pessoas em todo o mundo fizeram parte desta mega mobilização, esperando-se este ano uma adesão de mil milhões de pessoas.

Todos os portugueses serão convidados também a apagar as luzes das suas casas, reduzindo o consumo eléctrico e as emissões de gases com efeito de estufa, juntando-se assim ao coro de vozes que tenta sensibilizar os responsáveis políticos para o problema do aquecimento global, explicou ao DN Ângela Morgado, da WWF Portugal.

As empresas em Portugal também se mobilizaram e prometem apagões e acções de sensibilização nos seus espaços durante a Hora do Planeta. Entre elas estão já confirmadas a Coca-Cola, o IKEA, a Ogilvy Mather, a Nokia, a SIC e a Visão.

Fonte : http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/interior.aspx?content_id=1173613


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2009 às 22:12)

Ai ai se a EDP sabe, aperta o gasganete aos tipos que puseram isso em curso


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2009 às 22:19)

Esta é uma campanha que tem sido divulgada pelos órgãos de comunicação social, que tem batido à porta de todas as caixas de correio electrónico, e até alvo de temas de conversa de café.

Mas será uma iniciativa assim tão louvável?
Os propósitos até são os melhores, mas pensando na energia electrica e na forma como ela é gerada e transportada.

É uma energia que não se acumula, e como tal, toda a electricidade que está de momento a ser produzida é imediatamente consumida.

Olhando para um diagrama de cargas diário de Sábado, temos que o pico de consumo de electricidade em Portugal, é por volta das 20h-21h. Horário nobre nas televisões, na hora de jantar, na hora de pôr a máquina a lavar...





Agora imaginem que esta campanha tinha 100% de êxito, e que às 20h30 toda a gente desligava todos os equipamentos e se abstinha de toda a luz. 

Fontes renováveis como a eólica e a hídrica, são facilmente desligadas, mas centrais térmicas não se desligam de um minuto para o outro.

E às 21h30 quando todos ligassem tudo outra vez, o que se sucederia?
Talvez seja essa a chave do sucesso de uma campanha assim: Um incrível apagão! 


E se durante essa hora ninguém circulasse de carro nessas mesmas cidades?
Não seria algo mais benéfico para o ambiente?


----------



## Brunomc (25 Mar 2009 às 22:24)

> E se durante essa hora ninguém circulasse de carro nessas mesmas cidades?
> Não seria algo mais benéfico para o ambiente?




boa ideia


----------



## vitamos (26 Mar 2009 às 11:12)

Já há algum tempo que tenho acompanhado o debate gerado por esta iniciativa e precisamente pelos argumentos fundamentados pelo André e dos quais também já tinha conhecimento, resolvi não aderir.

Eu tenho uma opinião um bocado "radical" em relação a este tipo de iniciativas. Acho que são muitas vezes mediáticas de mais, e cheias de segundos significados! Acima de tudo devem-se promover iniciativas práticas! Com efeitos concretos! Por exemplo: Um dia sem carros, pode não resolver nada mas é uma iniciativa que durante 24 horas (ou seja o que for) contribui para um ar mais respirável, permite fazer estudos in loco das melhorias ao nível da circulação, efectuar medições atmosféricas, ver até que impactos positivos e negativos essas escassas horas estão a ter. Tem INTERESSE, é PRODUTIVO!

Apagar as luzes uns minutinhos para mim não serve de nada... Aliás além de não produzir, acaba por gastar!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2009 às 16:03)

A notícia de capa do Jornal Global de hoje:


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2009 às 18:34)

*Oceanário de Lisboa vai ficar às escuras durante uma hora*

O Oceanário vai associar-se à Hora do Planeta, amanhã, dia 28 de Março. Às 20h30 as luzes dos dois edifícios do Oceanário serão apagadas para fomentar a sensibilidade mundial sobre o futuro do Planeta.

Juntamente com mais de 2000 cidades, em 81 países, e mil milhões de pessoas, a cidade de Lisboa vai aderir pela primeira vez esta iniciativa. 

Para além do Oceanário, também o Cristo-Rei assim, a Ponte 25 de Abril, o Palácio de Belém, o Mosteiro dos Jerónimos, a Torre de Belém, o Padrão das Descobertas, o Castelo de São Jorge, os Paços do Concelho e o Museu da Electricidade vão ficar apenas iluminados pela luz das estrelas. O Centro Cultural de Belém (CCB) vai desligar as luzes durante 15 minutos. O Ikea vai desligar as luzes exteriores durante uma hora e a Coca-Cola irá apagar todos os outdoors entre as 20h30 e as 21h30.

In:Lusa

Os peixinhos vão pensar que voltaram ao oceano


----------



## rozzo (27 Mar 2009 às 19:47)

Portanto, apagão amanhã por 1h, começando às 20:30, ou seja:
20:3021:30
Ora..
A selecção joga às 20:45..
Apagão? Deve ser deve! 
Vá lá que a cidade do Porto não aderiu? 

E a meu ver também não faz muito sentido, os argumentos apresentados pelo André são bastante interessantes..


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2009 às 20:33)

OHHH NÃO, QUEM APAGOU AS LUZES ?? 

Fujam fujam o aquecimento global gosta do escuro


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2009 às 20:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> OHHH NÃO, QUEM APAGOU AS LUZES ??
> 
> Fujam fujam o aquecimento global gosta do escuro



Odivelas não pertence a Lisboa.
E a cidade de Odivelas não aderiu!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2009 às 20:49)

O Algarve foi o 1º a aderir porque houve falhas de energia em quase todo o Algarve logo a seguir à meia-noite.


----------



## Agreste (29 Mar 2009 às 18:38)

Gilmet disse:


> A notícia de capa do Jornal Global de hoje:



Era bom que todos os que promovem esta ideia romântica fizessem uma visitinha ao centro de comando da REN em Sacavém para terem uma pequena ideia da preparação que é preciso fazer para antecipar o tipo de problemas que esta treta do apagão provoca na rede eléctrica nacional.


----------



## Loureso (30 Mar 2009 às 02:27)

Iniciativas como estas seriam louváveis se subjacente às mesmas estivessem em curso medidas concretas a implementar ao nível macro-estrutural.
A sociedade está cheia de boas intenções porém vazia no seu esforço em abdicar de certas comodidades até ao momento conquistadas.
Claro que a abordagem deste tipo de preocupações é sempre mais um passo com vista a possíveis soluções, mas quantos passos serão ainda necessários para que tais objectivos se concretizem? Acredito que ninguém saiba!
A meu ver, estamos numa era de simbolismos em que as ideias abundam e as acções escasseiam. 
Urge a tomada de consciência da realidade, não com 1, 2 ou 3 dias por ano de bom comportamento como se isso atenuasse a nossa irresponsabilidade quanto à forma como cuidamos do planeta. 
Não passam de gotas num oceano!


----------

